# Blastocyst quality/grading



## Georgie2010

Hey there,

I'm new to this. Ild be very grateful if anyone can give me some advice about day 5 blastocyst quality.??! I had my egg transfer today and was told I had a top qualty grade two blastocyst and a 60% chance of pregnancy. Hubby and me left clinic on cloud 9 and a few million more!! After doing my own surfing, if you look at the blastcyst breakdown down, for a grade two-er there's only 17% chance, the other 43% is made up by the grade 1s.. call me negative, but after 3 years of ttc and making to fifth day, it's a bit gutting if it is this small percentage of hope.. Oh well, the clinic picked the best there was, can't change that, but wondered if anyone out there  knows more about this?!! So much to know on this rollercoaster! Many thanks if you do! Xx positive positive thinking ho hum!


----------



## LouiseT

Hello I don't know much about blasto grading except I had 1 grade 2 and 1 grade 4AC transferred. As you can see from my signature I am expecting twinnies  good luck to you on your 2ww - put your feet up and PMA all the way XX


----------



## Georgie2010

Ah, thanks Louise and many congrats!!! Good to know your grade 2-er made it also!, I'll relax and stop worrying, that's cheered me up tho, there's hope! Please excuse my typing, bit tricky writing this on my phone! All the best. X


----------

